# Crab Cakes with Sundried Tomato Sauce



## recipedirect (Apr 16, 2010)

2  Tablespoons butter​
1/4 cup onion, finely chopped​
1/2 cup celery, finely chopped​
1/4 cup plain yogurt​
1 teaspoon baking soda​
1 teaspoon seafood seasoning  (such as Old Bay)​
1  teaspoon Dijon Mustard​
1/4 teaspoon salt​
1/4 teaspoon fresh ground pepper​
1 Tablespoon parsley, finely  chopped​
1 pound  fresh crabmeat, drained​
1 cup buttery cracker crumbs​
*Sauce:*​

1/2  cup chopped dried tomatoes​
1 cup boiling water​
2 cups half and half​
salt and pepper to taste​

  		  		 			Methods/steps


Preheat oven to 450 degrees.​
Soak the tomatoes in the  boiling water in a saucepan for 20 minutes. Bring tomato and water to a  boil over medium heat; boil 1 minute. Drain well. Set aside​
Melt butter in a medium  skillet over low heat. Add onion and celery and cook until tender.  Transfer to a large bowl. Stir in yogurt, baking soda,seafood seasoning,  mustard,salt, pepper, parsley and crab meat.​
Shape into 12 patties. Coat  each patty with cracker crumbs. Bake on a lightly greased baking sheet  for 10 minutes. Turn and cook an additional 10 minutes or until done.​
**While crab cakes are cooking  finish up the sauce.​
Combine halt and half and the shallot in a heavy saucepan.  Bring to a boil over medium heat stirring constantly. Boil until mixture  is reduced to one cup. Stir in tomatoes salt and pepper. Cook until  tomatoes are heated.​
Serve sauce over crab cakes or on the side.​


----------



## mollyanne (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you, Liz...I LOVE crabmeat!


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Apr 16, 2010)

These sound delish!!! One question tho why the baking soda??


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 16, 2010)

Interesting.

I like my crab cakes to be all crab. No onion, no celery, no nuthin' else except a dab of mayo to hold it together. and only jumbo lump crabmeat.

While I enjoy the flavor imparted by sundried tomatoes, for me it's too strong a flavor to accompany the delicate crab.  I generally go with a remoulade. Maybe I'm too traditional?  ......  nah! 

Now you've made me hungry for crab cakes!


----------



## mollyanne (Apr 16, 2010)

...thank you, chefJune. I, too like mostly crabmeat but have always been a little confused as to which kind to get...Jumbo Lump it is!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 16, 2010)

Actually, for crabcakes, you don't have to go for 100% "jumbo lump", which is very pricey - even if you pick your own like I do sometimes since we have some excellent sources for the "real thing" down here in Virginia. Especially if you're making crabcakes for a group. I've never had any complaints about the crabcakes made from any of the recipes I've used implementing half lump crabmeat & half "special" (which is claw & smaller pieces of white body meat). Very flavorful, & the smaller pieces actually act as a "binder". 

Quality is the key - not the size of the crabmeat pieces.  And Remoulade sauce is okay as an accompaniment, but if the crabmeat is high-quality, nothing else is needed but a squeeze or two of fresh lemon.

And Recipedirect - I'll definitely be giving your recipe a try. It sounds delicious.


----------

